# Stopping Smoking



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

For anyone who's just quit or is planning to or has fallen off the wagon since New Year:-

Just popped into my local Boots to get some Nicorette gum (normally pay Â£6.20 for 30 pieces of gum) and the girl asks me if I'd be interested in their stop smoking programme. I wasn't but as she'd got a substantial chest and a pretty face face I thought I'd hear what she'd got to say.

In a nutshell, for a one-off payment of Â£6.85 they now supply me with as much Nicorette gum as I want for 8 weeks and all I have to do is pop in once a week to blow into a carbon monoxide machine to prove I haven't been smoking. Only drawback is you have to hold your breath for 15 seconds before using it, which nearly caused me to pass out.

Anyway, a damned fine deal I thought. I imagine they provide the same service if you prefer patches or lozenges or whatever.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

What about Benson and Hedges Gold. I prefer those to patches, gum etc ?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

R6B TT said:


> What about Benson and Hedges Gold. I prefer those to patches, gum etc ?


   

Speak later...Just popping out for a ***.  
John.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

You'll probably end up addicted to the gum (although I've heard smoking helps to reduce your reliance on it!) :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> You'll probably end up addicted to the gum (although I've heard smoking helps to reduce your reliance on it!) :lol:


I'm already addicted to the gum but Â£6.85 for 8 weeks is a bloody sight better than Â£308 for the cigarettes!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I use the Nicorette micro-tabs and can't give them up :? , Oh well at leasst Nicotene on its own won't kill


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Those micro tabs are horrible, had one the other day the only thing thatgot rid of the taste was a tab.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a friend who's helped loads of peeps quit smoking (stop drinking alcohol / lose weight) using hypnotherapy. Give me a shout if you want her details 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yodah said:


> I have a friend who's helped loads of peeps quit smoking (stop drinking alcohol / lose weight) using hypnotherapy. Give me a shout if you want her details 8)


But you're in a galaxy far far away, the commute may be a bit pricey.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> I have a friend who's helped loads of peeps quit smoking (stop drinking alcohol / lose weight) using hypnotherapy. Give me a shout if you want her details 8)


Hey Yodah, it's been ages that you were around :-*

Thanks, yes, I can help you guys stop smoking for good. Give me a shout 8)


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

jonson said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who's helped loads of peeps quit smoking (stop drinking alcohol / lose weight) using hypnotherapy. Give me a shout if you want her details 8)
> ...


Don't worry, my friend is down to earth and she doen't charge the heaven and I know her treatments always hit the sun-spot :wink: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Popped into Boots and signed up set a date for the 21/02 as thats when my appointment is.
Lost count of the times I've tried and failed although lengths have been for over 18months before on several of the attempts.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ultimately it comes down to one thing: willpower.

Do you have enough?

If so, use it.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who's helped loads of peeps quit smoking (stop drinking alcohol / lose weight) using hypnotherapy. Give me a shout if you want her details 8)
> ...


Dani,

I may give you a shout soon if my latest attempts fail.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yodah said:


> jonson said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Does she use the force?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Popped into Boots and signed up set a date for the 21/02 as thats when my appointment is.
> Lost count of the times I've tried and failed although lengths have been for over 18months before on several of the attempts.


That's why you failed, Rob: trial leads to failure 

I have to quote that friend of mine from the galaxy far far away
*'do or don't; there is no trial'*
Come on, you know you can do it!!!



garyc said:


> Ultimately it comes down to one thing: willpower.
> 
> Do you have enough?
> 
> If so, use it.


A little help never goes amiss :wink:



DeanTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Feel free Dean, I'm happy to help 

I'm actually doing some long-range treatment tomorrow between here and ,,, Florida!!!!



wallsendmag said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > jonson said:
> ...


Ahem, Andrew, you know what I use: THE BALL :wink: :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


How's it going Dean?

It'll be 3 weeks without a cigarette for me tomorrow


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


How's it going Dean?

It'll be 3 weeks without a cigarette for me tomorrow


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

3 weeks!

Well done fella, I'm seriously envious (and impressed)...I struggled to get to a couple of days, then the ineviatable happened :x
Don't let it happen to you :wink:

Dani book me in please - do it from "remote"? 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

3 weeks!

Well done fella, I'm seriously envious (and impressed)...I struggled to get to a couple of days, then the ineviatable happened :x
Don't let it happen to you :wink:

Dani book me in please - do it from "remote"? 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

3 weeks!

Well done fella, I'm seriously envious (and impressed)...I struggled to get to a couple of days, then the ineviatable happened :x
Don't let it happen to you :wink:

Dani book me in please - do it from "remote"? 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

3 weeks!

Well done fella, I'm seriously envious (and impressed)...I struggled to get to a couple of days, then the ineviatable happened :x
Don't let it happen to you :wink:

Dani book me in please - do it from "remote"? 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

3 weeks!

Well done fella, I'm seriously envious (and impressed)...I struggled to get to a couple of days, then the ineviatable happened :x
Don't let it happen to you :wink:

Dani book me in please - do it from "remote"? 

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who's helped loads of peeps quit smoking (stop drinking alcohol / lose weight) using hypnotherapy. Give me a shout if you want her details 8)
> ...


I just started...why stop now? Smoking is sexy and cool especially when done in bed during sex!!! I just found a new fetish to add to my many other more!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 3 weeks!
> 
> Well done fella, I'm seriously envious (and impressed)...I struggled to get to a couple of days, then the ineviatable happened :x
> Don't let it happen to you :wink:
> ...


Cheers Dave!

Believe me I know how difficult it is from having tried (and failed) before.

Funnily enough the time I was most tempted was today...............cleaning the car! I would normally smoke at least 4 or 5 cigarettes during the whole process, to have a little break and stand back and admire my handiwork! Didn't help that the bloke next door but one was doing just that whilst cleaning his car :evil: .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dani book me in please - do it from "remote"?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

yes, I can do it from here 'via remote' or rather over the telephone, provided you have a hands-free set.
The initial 'ground work' can be done via e-mail or phone and we'd then carry on via phone. it sure works 



vlastan said:


> I just started...why stop now? Smoking is sexy and


I hope you are just having a laugh, Niko!! [smiley=sick2.gif] I'm not saying on here what I would say privately to you.
Apart from this, it is most certainly NOT sexy


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My mum, who is 72yrs young, and suffers from C.O.P.D. (enphasema spelling might be pants).had a really bad attack 2weeks ago, and it frightened her so much ,(she thought it was check out time) she has given up 2wks 3days and counting. I am so proud of her.   
Both me and hubby gave up about 25yrs ago, so i know what it's like.
I would say slap 2 patches on if thats what it takes, don't worry about that bit of weight you might put on(we've got Dani to sort that out) but after seeing her 2weeks ago gasping for breath, unable to walk from her front door to my car parked outside without help and her puffers. it was heartbreaking.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> My mum, who is 72yrs young, and suffers from C.O.P.D. (enphasema spelling might be pants).had a really bad attack 2weeks ago, and it frightened her so much ,(she thought it was check out time) she has given up 2wks 3days and counting. I am so proud of her.
> Both me and hubby gave up about 25yrs ago, so i know what it's like.
> I would say slap 2 patches on if thats what it takes, don't worry about that bit of weight you might put on(we've got Dani to sort that out) but after seeing her 2weeks ago gasping for breath, unable to walk from her front door to my car parked outside without help and her puffers. it was heartbreaking.


Hi Carol,
that's sad. COPD is a problem in itself but with smoking it's so much worse!! I hope your mum is now on the road to recovery and a better life!!!!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

dec 28th "think it was" still not had one [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> dec 28th "think it was" still not had one [smiley=dude.gif]


Excellent Pete 8)

Just a couple more days and your 8 weeks 'sobering period' is over. After that you have as much of a chance to ever smoke (again) as someone who's never smoked in his life


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well 24th Dec for me, but i did get some assistance leading up to quit day from Champix, although it was removed from public use at the same time so i was not able to continue using for the early weeks of giving up.

I'm still finding it tough, but every day it gets a little bit easier.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Well 24th Dec for me, but i did get some assistance leading up to quit day from Champix, although it was removed from public use at the same time so i was not able to continue using for the early weeks of giving up.
> 
> I'm still finding it tough, but every day it gets a little bit easier.


You are doing very well Paul [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

OK - so I'm up to the 8 week point and, thanks to the Boots offer, I've got literally hundreds of Nicorette gums left.

Is it fine to go on chewing them indefinitely, or should I start cutting them out altogether now? I assume they can be addictive in themselves, although I only use a maximum of about 6 a day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> OK - so I'm up to the 8 week point and, thanks to the Boots offer, I've got literally hundreds of Nicorette gums left.
> 
> Is it fine to go on chewing them indefinitely, or should I start cutting them out altogether now? I assume they can be addictive in themselves, although I only use a maximum of about 6 a day.


Reduce them slowly over time.
As you now chew 6 per day, go for 2 to 4 weeks where you chew 5 per day. If you are happy with that, then reduce to 4 gums per week and so on. So in roughly 1/2 year but most likely sooner you'll be frre of Nicorette gums


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

7 weeks I think for me, signed up for the Boots course, used patches for 1.5 weeks then just didn't need them there after, no gum and a few heavy nights on the beer without temptation although everyone in my group were smokers 8)

Fingers crossed this time will be the one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Fingers crossed this time will be the one


Well done Rob 8) 
And as you are in charge, *this is the one *[smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Smoking seems to be less addictive than this TT Porn. I've only been a user of this forum for 5 weeks and i'm totally addicted.

About to order Magnex and induction kit. Just bought half of the products that Meguiars make and i've even modded the Karcher with a foam lance and extention hose.

I'm sure a visit to Dr Was won't help either.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Mum is still going strong.
So many times in the past she said she would give up but never even tried.
But now, wow, she stopped beginning of Feb.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loads of you are doing really well. Congratulations 8)

For the ones who are still smoking perhaps this spurs you on to quit: -

last summer I met a client's mum. Mum smoked since years and caughed, and caughed, and caughed ,,,,, Mum finally gave up the coffin nails after a very severe asthma attack just before this x-mas gone. But the caughing got worse .... She had a scan and my client told me 4 weeks ago, "we hope mum has TB"
2 days ago I had a text from my client "I'm still in London, mum has been diagnosed with lung cancer"
  

All I can do from here is send long distance healing to, both, my client and her mum :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Still no ciggies for me. 

Tis far easier now, although those who've told me you never clear the addiction are bang on as even after nearly 4 months, the desire still enters my head a few times a day. This i believe will never go away, but i now feel as though i'd hate myself if i feel which kind of equals out the odd pang for a smoke.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> the desire still enters my head a few times a day. This i believe will never go away.


It can be made to go away, Paul. If you want to talk to me?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Still no ciggies for me.
> 
> Tis far easier now, although those who've told me you never clear the addiction are bang on as even after nearly 4 months, the desire still enters my head a few times a day. This i believe will never go away, but i now feel as though i'd hate myself if i feel which kind of equals out the odd pang for a smoke.


Same here - feel as though I'll always want one in a sense. Good sign the other day though - was walking along behind someone who was smoking, I got a gobful of their smoke and actually thought to myself 'how dare you fill my lungs with that crap'. A bit rich after 20 years of 20 a day!

Anyway, I'm off to bed 'cos talking and writing about smoking brings the cravings on and there's a 24 hour garage just up the road.............


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > the desire still enters my head a few times a day. This i believe will never go away.
> ...


Yes please, any help is much appreciated.

I feel i can continue this path & tbh i now feel distain when i smell ciggie smoke on other people or walking past a group of doorway puffers, I can also stand with smokers & not feel the desire to light up, but it's a strong addiction & any extra help to rid totally won't hurt in the slightest.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Paul,

you have e-mail


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I hope that all you wannabe non-smokers are having success at quitting the evil weed. I wish you all the best; it can be done and life post-smoking is hugely superior to the gasping days.

In summer 2007 I was a reasonably fit and healthy 54 year old bloke. I pulled a 39 minute 10k and a 3,220m 12 minute Cooper test in July 2007 (good indications of general fitness) and life was a total breeze.

A short time later I was diagnosed with smoking-induced lung cancer. I gave up smoking 10 years ago!

I'll be finishing my treatment in the near future. I have the luck of the devil and for various reasons have a reasonable chance of survival.

Folks, the bottom line is that the benefits of becoming an ex-smoker outway the advantages of smoking by a hundred to one. You know you can do it.

Good luck. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Molehall said:


> I hope that all you wannabe non-smokers are having success at quitting the evil weed. I wish you all the best; it can be done and life post-smoking is hugely superior to the gasping days.
> 
> In summer 2007 I was a reasonably fit and healthy 54 year old bloke. I pulled a 39 minute 10k and a 3,220m 12 minute Cooper test in July 2007 (good indications of general fitness) and life was a total breeze.
> 
> ...


May I suggest you get and read "The Journey" from Brandon Bays; ISBN 978-0-7225-3839-5 
Good health to you


----------

